# Remember my questionably siamese babies?



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

My two females sold just two nights ago. They were definitely siamese, but not as darkly marked as this guy.

This is the male of the three...

This was the original picture I posted of him:










And taken today:


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

He turned out so beautifully!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Very nice! About how old was he when the shading became very apparent?


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

Shading became much more apparent around 5 1/2 - 6 weeks. He's 6 1/2, now. 

I'm very happy with him, and might be keeping him around to breed once or twice, see if he can replicate that.


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

He's pretty


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

In my experience, the points may become darker still over the next couple of weeks.


----------

